# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Acueducto de Ponts, Canal Segarra Garrigues.

## perdiguera

Canal Segarra Garrigues 07-05-2013


En el viaje entre Sant Ponç y Rialb me detuve en un acueducto que pasa sobre la carretera C-1412a correspondiente al Canal Segarra Garrigues.

Como se puede ver no llevaba agua, aunque en algún momento sí lo había hecho. 































La última foto corresponde a la toma del canal junto al embalse de Rialb.

----------

